# systema vid clips



## samurai69 (Dec 4, 2005)

Just found these 3 clips of systema in action, some of the training methods look quite cool

Exercises:  
http://www.systemauk.com/video/NEXE001.WMV

Striking:
http://www.systemauk.com/video/nstrike001.wmv

Groundwork:
http://www.systemauk.com/video/Nground01.wmv


----------



## Loki (Dec 9, 2005)

Still don't get this style.

Nice effects! Thanks for posting.


----------



## NYCRonin (Dec 10, 2005)

LOKI....neither did I....until I experienced it at the hands and feet of Vladimir V.
I have many times stated in many forums - I HATE CLIPS. Even the best of them - like the sites mentioned...cannot scratch the surface of real time experience. 

BTW - there is nothing to 'get'....only to 'experience'. Just keep an open eye and mind..as Systema spreads, you will get a chance to try it out, if you wish.
For me - 'the work'...WORKS! Very nicely. When you get a chance - try it out with a certified guide or Vlad. It might be a good thing -- maight not be, for you. Just give it a try. Decide real time, for yourself. 

A student of the Way - does this with everything, yes?


----------

